# Article-Amtrak Crash Adds to CSX’s Rising Accident Toll



## Thirdrail7 (Feb 5, 2018)

Precision railroading may not be as precise as hoped and may be taking a toll. Particularly without the originator of the vision at the helm.

Please allow a brief "fair use" quote from Amtrak Crash Adds to CSX’s Rising Accident Toll:



> The weekend’s fatal crash of Amtrak and CSX Inc. trains raises concerns about whether the freight railroad’s massive operations overhaul might have compromised safety and contributed to a rise in accidents.
> 
> An aggressive turnaround plan at CSX has disrupted service, angered customers and drawn scrutiny from regulators during the past year. The company saw more upheaval in December when its chief executive officer and architect of the strategy died suddenly.
> 
> ...


I wonder how they're classifying an accident.


----------



## OBS (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks for sharing the article!

I love the spokesperson statement about how there should be no connection between this accident and other issues on the railroad...


----------



## jis (Feb 8, 2018)

Of course "should not be" does not in any way imply "there isn't". It is just a clever phraseology to skirt around any straight talk regarding the possible existence of connection. "should" is theory, avoiding talking about reality - something that is taught to marketing and PR types.


----------

